# Windows 7 compatible driver for Imagistics ix2700



## bestsource (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi, I just installed Windows 7 and found out that there is no driver for my multifunction machine Imagistics ix2700. Called the manufacturer Oce and was told that there may be a compatible driver out there but couldn't say which one. Is there anyone that has had this issue as I really want to use my machine and not purchase another one. Or I may have to revert back to XP to be able to use it.

Please advise soon before I reinstall XP.

Appreciate it.:wave:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try the info here Make older programs run in this version of Windows


----------



## bestsource (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks, I tried that but I can't try the application if I was never able to install the driver to make it work. It just says "incompatible driver".


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you try right clicking on the driver and choose properties then compatibilty mode 
You cannot install a device driver by using its installation program in Windows Vista


----------



## bestsource (Dec 27, 2010)

I cannot find a .inf file in the driver either on the disk or in the download from the internet. No .exe file either. I am confused. I tried right clicking on the whole file but that doesn't work. I read all in that link you gave me, but as I said I can't find the right file to click on. When I click on the complete file it says igmdz2f.inf (but each individual file under that does not have the .inf), but when I click open it says the driver is not compatible with my device.

Help....next....
Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi what drivers are listed on the disc


----------



## bestsource (Dec 27, 2010)

Tried to copy and paste the list as it is long, but it won't let me do it here. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this has me a little puzzled When I click on the complete file it says igmdz2f.inf as it would appear to be a inf file


----------



## bestsource (Dec 27, 2010)

This is what I have, thanks for your help. 
Igpoz2f.cat, igpoz2f.inf, igprz2f.cat, igprz2f.inf, igumz2f.cat, igumz2f.inf, igwiz2f.cat, igwiz2f.inf,
Rsmgrstr.dll, brbiditf.dll, brevif.dll, brmfbidi.dll, brmflpt.dll, brmfrsmg.exe (yellow exclamation),brmfusb.dll,

Plus 2 more rows of other additions not ending in inf or exe
Igix2700.gpd, igmdz2f.cat, igmdz2f.inf, igmfz2f.cat, igmfz2f.inf


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi see if this is the driver file here ix2700


----------



## bestsource (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, that is where I downloaded it from. I also have the disk. But it downloads all of the above and I don't know which one to click on. This is confusing.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Can you ID the Hardware?
With the printer connected
Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error (yellow !)>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID

Post the info you find under hardware id.

Did you try installing the GDI Vista Driver in compatibility mode?

Bill


----------



## bestsource (Dec 27, 2010)

No, I did not try to install the vista driver, I thought that was just to show me how to do it with the driver I had.

This is what I have under details

USBPRINT\iMAGISTICSIX27001377
IMAGISTICSIX27001377

It says the device is working properly, but there is no driver

In Devices and Printers, it shows as unspecified

Thanks


----------



## bestsource (Dec 27, 2010)

I have gone over this again.

I go to set up on disk - click compatible XP sp2 - nothing happens
I do the test - says start program but I can't install it to test it. It says Incompatible application.
This is one of these things that can drive you mad, especially since it seems so simple to you...sorry...


----------



## bestsource (Dec 27, 2010)

"Did you try installing the GDI Vista Driver in compatibility mode?"

I did this and loaded it and when it does the test page nothing happens.
But now I have it listed in my printers - when I look under hardware it lists nothing!

Any more ideas? Thanks


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Set your devices and printers to windows update like this video.
Automatically get recommended drivers and updates for your hardware
Right click on printer and remove device. Leave printer on. You might have to reboot.


----------



## bestsource (Dec 27, 2010)

I appreciate that HiTech, but there is no driver for Windows 7, that's why I am looking for something compatible.
I've downloaded something, but it does not print.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please try to do as Bill asked in post 12 follow this but ignore step4 onward 
Windows 7 Device Manager - How to Access Device Manager From the Control Panel in Windows 7 then do as Bill outlined here Can you ID the Hardware?
With the printer connected
Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error (yellow !)>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID

Post the info you find under hardware id.


----------



## bestsource (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, I did follow above, I get the same as in post #13

When I plug the printer in it comes up as a USB composit and says device driver was not successfully installed.

In device hardward "USBprint\imagistics27001377.

I wonder why it doesn't come up in the printers?

Is there any real hope? Thanks for your efforts


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What version of windows 7 are you running?
(32bit or 64bit, Home Premium, Ultimate, etc)


----------



## bestsource (Dec 27, 2010)

32bit ultimate


----------



## bestsource (Dec 27, 2010)

32bit ultimate


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Seeing the printer is not working under win7 (printer is to old) try XP compatibility mode:
Download Windows XP Mode

Bill


----------



## bestsource (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi, Thanks, I tried downloading that, and it says it downloaded but I cannot find it, so am trying to do it again. What do I do with it once it is downloaded? Try to add a printer again?


----------



## bestsource (Dec 27, 2010)

It says it is downloading to a temporary folder, but I cannot find a temp folder in my computer. How strange is that. Please help. Thanks


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Watch these videos
Windows Virtual PC: Documentation and Videos


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Download the three files to the default computer/downloads folder. Install the 10 mb virtual machine,reboot,install xpmode,reboot,install the 4mb xp update,reboot,start,all programs,windows virtual pc/windows xp mode,setup


----------

